# looking for good microscope



## moaky (Aug 9, 2007)

i want to find a good microscope that is a hand held one that would allow me to see the tricombs on my buds that are alive.  anyone know where to get one.  do you know how powerful it needs to be to see the tricombs


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 9, 2007)

any hobbie shop will have what you need.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2007)

Radio Shack, $10.


----------



## grow student (Aug 9, 2007)

:yeahthat: Radio Shack $10 & change.It's a 60x-100x & you need at least a 30x,I believe, so you're good to go. Get that scope & enjoy that trich show


----------



## moaky (Aug 13, 2007)

sick.  found the scope for only 10.99.  works great. but you also need 2 AAA batteries.  sweet thanks guys


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 13, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Radio Shack, $10.


is it decent?


----------



## woOzer (Aug 14, 2007)

i use the Weed-O-Scope from 420jars.com. it has an led light so you can illuminate the area you're looking at and its 30x-100x and you can focus it too. works great and its $30.


my $0.02



woOzer


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 14, 2007)

I got one and it works just fine ! Cut a leaf from the bud area..
I am going to get a BIGGER one to be able to see more!!
I like the one on ebay for about 3 grand ! It has a way to look at the trichome on the computer and other things...


----------



## woOzer (Aug 14, 2007)

wow FH. 3 grand? lol. you would have had to have a very bountiful harvest for that. im gonna look for it now since it got me intrigued.


----------

